# Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung?



## Deeron (24. Juni 2014)

*Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Hallo liebe Community,

Da ich sehr auf den Geschmack des Übertaktens gekommen bin, muss ich irgendwie die Kühlleistung meines Systems verbessern.

Gedacht hatte ich an eine AiO-Wakü für die CPU (max. 120er Radi) und an eine AiO-Wakü für meine GPU (max. 120er Radi).

Was könnt ihr da empfehlen? Gibt es evtl. Eine erweiterbare alternative? (Max. 2x 120er Radi)

Mein bisheriges System:
AMD A10-5800k
AMD R9-270 Sapphire Dual-X
AsRock FM2-A85x Extreme 4M
BQ E9 480W CM
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Vaya II mit Sichtfenster.

PS.: Das Gehäuse MUSS beibehalten werden. Aus Sinnfreien aber für mich wichtigen Gründen.
PSS.: Eventuelle Änderungen vorbehalten, sollten die Wakü-Sockel maximale Kompatibilität besitzen.


----------



## Erok (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Erstens sind solche Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen verdammt laut, zweitens bei Deinem Gehäuse völlig sinnfrei.

Nimm als CPU-Kühler den Alpenföhn K2 https://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-k2-84000000057-a686651.html

Dieser kühlt erstens weitaus besser (mindestens 10 Grad kühler) als eine AiO mit einem 120er Radiator und bleibt dabei auch noch unhörbar.

Eine Dual-X auf AiO umbauen ist ebenso sinnfrei, bringt Dir rein garnichts.

Auch wenn es in den Fingern juckt, um sagen zu können, hey bei mir ist es wassergekühlt, das ist Geld zum Fenster raus geschmissen ohne Ende 

Von der Kohle kaufste Dir lieber ne ordentliche SSD mit ins System, haste weitaus mehr von 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Deeron (24. Juni 2014)

SSD ist schon drin ^^. Und Geldverschwendung ist jedes Hobby .
 Da ich von der imensen Lautstärke von AiOs schon gehört habe, war ja auch die Frage nach einer erweiterbaren, wo evtl zwei 120er in reihe geschaltet sind.   
Mit Turmkühlern bin ich leider auf eine Höhe von 15 cm beschränkt.  Außerdem soll es noch etwas besser aussehen. Zur zeit hab ich nen Arctic Freezer Extreme Rev.2 verbaut, wovon ich aber schon den Lüfter gegen nen anderen tauschen musste.
Und mir juckt es nicht unter den Fingern um sagen zu können, dass es Wassergekühlt ist. Mich juckt es unter den Fingern, dass er für mich gut aussieht.


----------



## Erok (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Laut Beschreibung passen ins Vaya 2 Kühler bis 165 mm rein : https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-vaya-ii-a1058593.html

Mit Sichtfenster das gleiche : https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-vaya-ii-value-schwarz-mit-sichtfenster-a1058613.html

Der Alpenföhn K2 ist 160 mm hoch, der passt also und sieht verdammt nice aus 

Oder bisschen teurer der BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 : https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-rock-pro-3-bk019-a1054341.html

Aber ich frag mich, wenn es für Dich schon optisch viel ausmachen  muss, wieso Du dann einen 30 Euro Mülleimer als Gehäuse hast ?

Und wie erwähnt, wenn Du übertakten willst, ist eine AiO mit 120er Radiator genau die falsche Richtung die Du gehen kannst, da Dir hier die CPU zu heiss wird, vor allem AMD-CPU`s werden sehr heiss. Du tust Dir damit keinen Gefallen am Ende !

Ausserdem, müsstest Du ja beide Lüfter an den Radiatoren Luft einsaugen lassen um den Radiator quasi zu kühlen. Dadurch staut sich dann im inneren die Warme Luft, weil sie nirgendwo entweichen kann, und somit erwärmen sich die beiden Radiatoren recht schnell von selbst durch die warme Luft die im inneren gefangen bleibt. Die ganze Idee die du da hattest ist also in diesem Gehäuse nicht durchführbar. Denk nochmal in Ruhe drüber nach 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Deeron (24. Juni 2014)

Der derzeitige Kühler stammt aus einer Zeit als ich nur 125mm Platz hatte ^^.

165mm beim Vaya II sind es mit ausbuchtung der Seitenwand.
Da der Kühler aber Teilweise Oberhalb dieser Ausbuchtung sitzt, wir dadurch die Höhe auf 150mm Reduziert .
Punktual gemessen von CPU-Mitte bis Fenster sind es 165... Gemessen an den Äußeren Ecken des Kühlers nur 150.


----------



## BloodyAngel (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Kann von dem Vorhaben auch nur abraten... hatte selbst mal unterschiedliche im Einsatz u.a. Corsair h80i und deren großen Bruder.... die Pumpen sind schon enorme Krachmacher... die wenigsten Nutzer werden mit den Teilen wirklich glücklich... waren jemals klaren RMA Fälle. Wenn Wasserkühlung dann richtig.... oder eben wie Erok schon sagte starken Luftkühler rein der leise seine Arbeit vollbringt.... darauf bin ich im Endeffekt auch wieder zurück gewechselt... und ich wette du würdest dies früher oder später auch wieder! HÄNDE WEG ^^


----------



## Erok (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Dann den HR Macho 120 mit schwarzer Oberfläche, der auch sehr edel aussieht : https://geizhals.de/thermalright-macho-120-rev-a-100700721-a1029178.html

Greetz Erok


----------



## ubermuth (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung?*



Erok schrieb:


> Erstens sind solche Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen verdammt laut.


 
Aha und woher weißt du das? Nachplappern?

Betreibe eine Corsair H55 an einer GTX780Ti und die Pumpe ist außerhalb des Gehäuses nicht hörbar. Zu dem beigelegten Lüfter kann ich nichts sagen, die hatte ich nie im Betrieb, sondern sogleich gegen NB BSP PLPS PWM ersetzt.


----------



## BloodyAngel (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

@ ubermuth erstmal richtig lesen bevor du hier von "nachplappern" sprichst  

die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind so oder so im Quiet Mode nicht zu hören. Bei besagten Pumpen sah dat ganz anders aus.  Sei froh wenn deine leise ist! Da geht es tausenden Kunden eben anders... siehe Rezi's , Corsair Forum etc. pp  

@ Erok schöner Kühlervorschlag!


----------



## RaidRazer (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung?*



Erok schrieb:


> Erstens sind solche Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen verdammt laut



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Corsair H60, Corsair H100i, Antec H20 620, Intel Thermal Solution usw.
Alle Pumpen waren deutlich zu hören und darum bin ich wieder zurück zur Luftkühlung.

Dein 5800k + OC ist mit einem vernünftigen Luftkühler ohne Probleme zu kühlen!


----------



## ubermuth (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung?*



BloodyAngel schrieb:


> @ ubermuth erstmal richtig lesen bevor du hier von "nachplappern" sprichst


 
Wieso, kam da noch was?


----------



## Legacyy (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Vlt. wäre das hier noch ne Alternative, die sind ganz brauchbar:
Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 DDC/XT (40191/11063) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Deeron (24. Juni 2014)

Danke @Leggacy... diese Sets habe ich auch schon gefunden und finde ich auch recht interessant. Gibt es Erfahrungen dazu?

Kann man auch das Set mit dem 120er nehmen und noch einen zweiten 120er dazwischen hängen? 240 am Stück passen leider nicht ins gehäuse.


----------



## rackcity (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

würde auch den K2 nehmen. bin mit meiner h80i nicht zufireden. mit der h100i auch nie. mit der h110 kann man angeblich ein wenig was anfangen.

bleib bei LuKü und nehm einen K2,DRP3,HR macho, oder was auch immer schick aussieht und bei dir reinpasst 

Wenn man eine wakü will, dann sollte man direkt eine richtige nehmen 

bin auch ziehmlich auf den hintern gefallen mit diesen kompakt waküs


----------



## BloodyAngel (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Ganz oder gar nicht!


----------



## -Shorty- (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an, obwohl meine H100 eine wirklich leise Pumpe hatte gab es noch genügend andere Kritikpunkte.

Der für mich wichtigste Kritikpunkt ist der Radiator selbst. Aufgrund der extrem schmalen Bauform müssen die Lamellen entsprechend eng/dicht beieinander sein um die Kühlleistung zu erreichen. Das hat zur Folge, dass man da richtig Luft durchpressen muss oder aber den Airflow in üblichen ATX Gehäuse extrem ausbremst. Hab meine H100 mit Noctua-Lüftern betrieben, was zumindest etwas leiser wird ohne große Leistungseinbußen, über die Gesamtkosten will ich aber gar nicht nachdenken. Weit weg wäre eine echte Wakü da nicht mehr gewesen.

Mein Wechsel von der H100 zum Dark Rock Pro 2 hat bei meiner *CPU* zu keiner nennenswerten Änderung der Temperaturen geführt.
Jedoch haben sämtliche anderen Komponenten zwischen 3°C und 5°C weniger unter Vollast, bedingt durch einen besseren Abtransport der warmen Luft.

PS: Um die "Luftbremse" zu umgehen hing meine H100 schlussendlich an der Rückseite außerhalb meines PC. (Durch den hinteren 120er Ausschnitt gefädelt, ging grad so, verdeckte allerdings auch den 2ten DVI Anschluss der GPU. Die Temperaturprobleme bleiben aber bestehen, vor allem wenn die GPU keinen DHE-Kühler besitzt sondern die Wärme im Gehäuse bleibt. Dann liefern sich die Wandler im Bereich des Sockels ein Rennen mit der GPU um die höchste Temperatur weil nicht ein Lüftchen weht. 

Fazit: Nie wieder AiO-Wakü und das obwohl ich viele Probleme anderer User hier im Forum gar nicht hatte.... Machs nich....


----------

